# Dive Watches Getting Wet?



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I know most of us love dive watches.But anyone dive?Nearest mine get these days are in the shower









I hear that pool water is no good for watch seals either,so have never swum at the baths in a watch.


----------



## metal_andy (Feb 20, 2004)

As a rule the only watches I am 100% comfortable with getting it wet is the SMP and my bomb proof G-Shock, anything else gets taken off when wet stuff is imminent. :


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mine get a quick dip in soapy water now & then but stay dry otherwise - even my SMP.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I've done a little bit of diving, before I got into watches. Don't have a proper dive watch now, so it's a good thing I haven't been diving for a while...

None of my watches gets closer to water than washing the dishes. I have a 200m rated watch but from the damp under the crystal it's not properly sealed (at under Â£50 had to be expected).

About pool water: heard something similar, but I think that if the watch is rinsed properly with normal water after swimming, it should not cause too many problems.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Im a 'newbie' diver!! qualified last year, got the watch illness whilst looking around the net for dive watches, found TZ-UK and RLT, almost bought a Black Monster but the 710 made me get a Suunto Gekko Computer instead







I did get a chunkey G.Shock though which was happy diving to 30m









Ive since bought an old 6309 diver and Im going to Dubai to dive in May/June but I doubt if Ill try to dive with it!!

I also have a Chronomat GMT ( Sub style ) that is rated to 200m , anyone got any opinions if that is a valid W.R. claim? I might give it a go and take some photos of it 'in the depths' !!!

Cheers

Jason M


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

The 200m rated watch I mentionned above is a Chronomat GMT Jason, I wouldn't risk it!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Pieter
















Jason M

Oh well looks like I'll have to get a 'propper' dive watch!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't dive....not keen on water. Would trust the following under water:-

Citizen dive watches

Seiko dive watches

M series O & W

SMP

DN

not many others!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I will put myself out and test dive someones D.N. for them







( public service !!)





























Jason M


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

a G-shock?

i expecterd to dive with a automatic.

don't you trust them or the brands advertise waht they cannot do?!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> i expecterd to dive with a automatic.
> 
> don't you trust them or the brands advertise waht they cannot do?


It really doesnt matter Quartz or Automatic...the important thing is if it works reliably or not, after all Omega do Quartz and automatic versions of the SeaMaster...Seiko have both types in their divers range ( isnt their 600m Prospex a Quartz? )

Its not the movement its whats wrapped around it IMHO..

I just prefer mechanical..

Jason M


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Get them wet?

Catch yourself on


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

All my divers get whet,but only washing the car,shower,washing up


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I have used an O&W Cougar when I have taken my son swimming (pool clock is broken) I just make sure I rinse the chlorine off and I have had no problems.

Would not trust any chrono's (unless they have srew down pushers) or any watch with out a screw down crown, despite what ever is stamped on the back.

MIKE..


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

All of my Citizens have been diving.

My Breitling Avenger Seawolf went once and I nearly drove myself nuts worrying about knocking it on some coral. It'll be a bit before I take any of the high end divers out again (SeMP, Oris TT1, GMT) - I don't make that kind of money and am not sure I ever will.

I'd love to take some of my classic divers (Beuchat, Edox, Seiko 600, Adina, Zodiac) out, but several need repairs/overhauls before going and I've not yet found anyone who can test them to anywhere near their rated depths.

Looking forward to getting the O&W M1 wet in April, along with my new CyberAqualand NX and a pending deep water champ TBA (with photos) soon.

Cheers,

Colin

Constantly fighting the urge to submerge


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Do you have a vintage Sea Wolf? I just love those. It's a must own for me some day, though I think I'll get one a little more in focus.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I've got a Sea Wolf and a Super Sea Wolf, pictures in the making


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

The new Super Sea Wolf from a couple of years ago? I love those too. I'd have gotten one in a second if I thought it wouldn't look ridiculous on my wrist.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

namaste said:


> About pool water: heard something similar, but I think that if the watch is rinsed properly with normal water after swimming, it should not cause too many problems.


 Thank goodness for that! When I get my RLT diver I will be posing down the pool with it


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thats all right then


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Sargon said:


> The new Super Sea Wolf from a couple of years ago? I love those too. I'd have gotten one in a second if I thought it wouldn't look ridiculous on my wrist.


No, a vintage one (75ATM - I think the newer one is 100ATM). Still looking for one of the more recent SSWs. OTT like the Citizen 1000m or a Heuer 1000m, but as with any military trained deep sea diver I completely lack any humility when it comes to strapping a huge chunk of metal on my wrist


----------

